# Can. Handler Recommendations.



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I was using a very popular handler who I have a hard time getting a hold of and pinning down to what shows he is attending... I really am a bit of a planner and I honestly have had enough... I have to bug him to get my dogs in.... so I need a handler and was hoping that someone might have the name of a great canadian handler who covers the eastern side of canada... primarily montreal out through toronto area at least.... I do ringside drop off... 

It needs to be someone who responds to emails with more than two words and has a schedule of sorts... 

thanks 
S


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

You may have some luck PMing Shelly (Sterre), Heather (arcane), or Gwen. Heather and Gwen are both East of Toronto and I know that they have both used professional handlers in the past. Shelly may have some contacts through the GRCGT.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

haha are you speaking of Graeme Shalva??? I use him and deal with this all the time  it is frustrating!!!!! I know Gwen has recently used a new handler for Thai and is pleased  I am going to try and show my youngest myself this year... John & Joanne Griffith are very good as well


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I would recommend Joanne Griffith as well. She and daughter Hailey do most of the handling of Goldens, and have shown my Breeze who will not show for me as she thinks we are supposed to get ducks! Husband John generally shows the Labrador, Pointer, and working breeds. They are based in the Niagara area, but travel all over Ontario, and into the Montreal area depending on the panels. Best way to contact them is by phone--they are not email people! 
2105 North Service Road 
Jordan Station, ON 
L0R 1S0 
Ph. 905 562-5652 
[email protected].

Outside of Montreal are Stephane Laliberte and Melanie Primeau. They have a young family though so I have not seen them out as much. Stephane Laliberte (CPHA) 
& Melanie Primeau (CPHA)
100 Rang St-Anne, St-Chrysostome, Quebec, J0S 1R0
450 826 0067
[email protected]


Danick Dancause is in St. Hubert just outside of Montreal. He breeds Porties, but does handle dogs for other people. He has a very nice way with the dogs.
Sevenbeauty (Reg)
920 Montpetit
St. Hubert, Quebec
J3Y 7E8
450-656-9646
*[email protected]*


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

thank you so much for the help I have contacted the woman that Gwen suggested and she replied right away... and yes I was using graeme... have for years but honestly it is just to far for me to go on the spur of hte moment and I don't trust him to remember to let me know.... so while I know he has the pull, it doesn't matter how much pull someone has if you cant get your dog in with them... Heather.. honestly I am glad to know it wasn't just me lol 

Shelly thanks I was going to email you as you are also on the english list and saw your name the other day I was like HEY I kinda sorta know her... .... thank you for all the names... i will see how it turns out wiht jennifer but I really want my two at hochaluga and thetford mines... and she will be letting me know what her schedule is.... 
thank you so much for hte help 
s


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No prob!

Jennifer should be a good option as well if her schedule meshes with the shows you want to do. She showed for one opf my friends in the past and did a good job.

Another that I thought of is Kim Groves. She is based out of Brighton On which is between Toronto and Kinston, so definitely in your range.
avatarbernese.com - Contact


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I bet you could do just as well handling yourself.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

You are sweet... lolol 
I am a clutz lolol 
I am going to give it a shot but I think Connie needs a handler as she is little... 

did I mention being a clutz lol


----------

